# Time for Herring to leave Golden Glory?



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

DO you think it is time for Herring to leave Golden Glory?  I think he has gone as far as he can with them and it is time to move on.  Oh Lee by the way I know why he was rolling around on the ground.  His eye orbital was fractured and he couldn't see out of that eye for almost the whole first round.  He said that is why he didn't stand up.  He said he felt like he could have finished Fedor if he was more aware of where he was and could have moved him away from the ropes so he could Knee him better.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

I don't even know what this is!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 28, 2002)

If I let my imagination go on this name I'll get banned. 
So,  what is Golden Glory?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

That is the name of his team.  Guys on it you might know sammy schilt, herring, remco pardol, Yvel was there for a little while


----------

